# Auger Won't Turn



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just came in today.... complaint is "auger won't turn"


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hank

that picture is priceless...are you going to ask them if they want their Rug back?....lol

cajun


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Oh, they got the rug back.... along with the $52.99 bill for removing it


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

lol, thats great

I love the ones where they are either frozen, or there is a frozen newspaper wedged in them


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

we got one in sat. that had the electric starting cord wrapped around it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hankster said:


> Oh, they got the rug back.... along with the $52.99 bill for removing it


How can you charge them for an obvious defective "Door Mat Blower"


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

He kept trying to use it. The drive belt was broke and the pully got so hot it turned blue. Guess he really wanted to blow that mat away!!!!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm really amazed it didn't destroy any of the shear pins, that kinda scares me about the new MTDs, cause by the looks of the auger, thats what it is isn't it?


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

this would have to go down as one of the most avoidable repair bills ever lol , its a wonder he didn't do any further damage than what he did , most of been a awkward moment for him picking that thing back up


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well it doesn't beat the "lawnmower won't start" "It was out of gas" repair bill.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

2 snowblowers today "won't start". Both had the spark plug wire disconnected.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hank

are the disconnected spark plug wire customers related to the rug guy?.....lol
easy money...got to love these folks...god bless them for not being mechanically inclinded...so how much is a service call for connecting a spark plug wire?.....lol

cajun


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Flat rate service call is $64.99 no matter what the repair is... from connecting a plug wire to a rebuild. But even with a plug wire we do go through the unit, make sure it runs properly (clean carb, etc.), lube the unit, adjust drive cables, replace any missing screws/bolts (no cost unless it is "special" hardware), etc.


----------



## uncle (Dec 20, 2006)

I knew a guy that was to snow blow for a guy that was on vacation. He wraped up the christmas lights that were on the bushes next to the side walk.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't see the problem Hank... what is it?


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

that picture made me laugh for awhile. people these days lol


----------

